# Wanting to find out the truth



## Humble Student (Sep 14, 2009)

I mostly on the korean part of this forum.
But I was wondering have any of you heard about this.
http://ec-ma.blogspot.com/2009/05/gm-leung-ting-arrested.html
And if it is true.

I hope not.


----------



## geezer (Sep 14, 2009)

Humble Student said:


> I mostly on the korean part of this forum.
> But I was wondering have any of you heard about this.
> http://ec-ma.blogspot.com/2009/05/gm-leung-ting-arrested.html
> And if it is true.
> ...



Old news, and there haven't been any updates. One source said that this originally appeared in a Hong Kong tabloid of poor reputation and wasn't picked up by the more reliable media. I really don't know, and I don't speak Cantonese. I see the blog entry bears Dr. Joy Chaudhuri's name. He's a retired professor from ASU and long time student of Sifu Augustine Fong. And he's a true gentleman. I've got his phone number around here somewhere, and I might try to contact him and see if he's heard anything since. 

As for myself, I'm a former "disciple" of Leung Ting... and his current students aren't likely to share any info they have with me! Sorry.


----------



## Humble Student (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats cool sir.
I just thought I would ask people who would know more than me.
And just incase, I was not trying to start some thing on here.
However I just thought I would ask.
Thanks for the clear up.


----------



## hunt1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh Yes. Its very true!


----------



## Humble Student (Sep 15, 2009)

Hunt1

Do you have proof of this, that you can share with the forum.


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually I don't generally get involved in this type of propaganda however, I would like to report a few thing's via the Chinese text. The reported $1,000 dollars should have been 1,000 Yuan which would have been the equivalent of $129-$142 USD based on what the Chinese text is stating. 

And also it's interesting towards the end they report that Leung Ting was going to Xian for a trip & that if she wouldn't calm down that he would tie her up to wait for his return. (probably not accurate, but makes an interesting story I guess)

So hopefully this all blows over but either way it shouldn't really be my concern or the Wing Chun communities.


----------



## dungeonworks (Sep 28, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Actually I don't generally get involved in this type of propaganda however, I would like to report a few thing's via the Chinese text. The reported $1,000 dollars should have been 1,000 Yuan which would have been the equivalent of $129-$142 USD based on what the Chinese text is stating.
> 
> And also it's interesting towards the end they report that Leung Ting was going to Xian for a trip & that if she wouldn't calm down that he would tie her up to wait for his return. (probably not accurate, but makes an interesting story I guess)
> 
> *So hopefully this all blows over but either way it shouldn't really be my concern or the Wing Chun communities.*



I strongly disagree.  I would like to know *if *the person I am supposed to respect and learn from is a savage good for nothing wimpy arsed woman beater.  *If *the accusations are true, *YES*, I do feel it should concern anyone wanting to train with him.


What a complete loser *if *this story is true.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 28, 2009)

This is crazy!  How old is this dude, he's gotta be past middle aged!  I know maturity has nothing to do with people's conduct in private, but this is just crazy.


----------



## geezer (Sep 28, 2009)

Omar B said:


> This is crazy!  How old is this dude, he's gotta be past middle aged!  I know maturity has nothing to do with people's conduct in private, but this is just crazy.



LT is in his early 60's, and as of last week he was in Texas, so he's not under any kind of travel restriction which would normally be associated with anybody actually charged of such a crime. However, I don't know any particulars and have not been associated with the man for nearly twenty years. 

Incidentally, the history of the martial arts is full of rogues and shady characters who were, nevertheless, talented practitioners of their arts.


----------



## Si-Je (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow.. just, wow.
Now, I don't know the "truth" I don't live in China, wasn't there. But.. 

I think of a pregnant woman trying to Kill herself and her unborn child just because he wouldn't give her 50 grand, or whatever? Silly.
(by the way, I love that bit where he offers her 30 grand for an abortion, and she demands 50)  

The whole story sounds screwy to me, but, a fun read.

I don't like the man personally, but have never met him in person. He's just a bit to, what is the word?... preachy for me. (hey, was raised by hippies, I can spot a hippocrate a mile away). But, I never really thought of him as a "woman beater". But I always thought of him as someone that could pretty much do what he wanted.

Your gonna have to "search your heart" dude and make up your own mind about it. You know him? Trained with him? He's your teachers, teacher? Think it out for yourself. No one online for Godssake is gonna know what really happened and/or be able to TELL you online. 

I just keep thinking about the gal. either she's wanting attention, and got beat up for it?! or she's, I don't know. Maybe she likes her name in the paper. He is a kind of celebrity, right?

You'll have to make up your own mind about it, and then,.. you'll probably never really KNOW the "truth".

My opinion on it, doesn't matter a damn. nor does anyone eleses. it's just opinion, not truth. 
Sorry man. Really, it sucks to have a teacher come out that way. It's no fault to you, just .. do what ya gotta do.


----------



## geezer (Oct 1, 2009)

Si-Je said:


> You'll have to make up your own mind about it, and then,.. you'll probably never really KNOW the "truth".


 
Dungeonworks, Si-je's right on this one (I assume she was addressing you). It's all rumors, and we'll never know the "real" story. But a person's behavior tends to follow patterns. If it were really important to you to find out what kind of person this Sifu is, I would recommend contacting people who know him well... including those who are not currently his students. Otherwise, let it go.


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 1, 2009)

geezer said:


> Dungeonworks, Si-je's right on this one (I assume she was addressing you). It's all rumors, and we'll never know the "real" story. But a person's behavior tends to follow patterns. If it were really important to you to find out what kind of person this Sifu is, I would recommend contacting people who know him well... including those who are not currently his students. Otherwise, let it go.




She usually addresses my posts! :boing2:

I didnt say I took that article as truth and used the word IF, in *BOLD TYPE* to make my point.  To me, it is important to know of such things if you are looking to train with someone.  Beating women is one of the lowest things a guy can do IMVHO.


----------



## naneek (Oct 2, 2009)

agreed domestic violence is a terrible act usually perpetrated by very insecure men


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 2, 2009)

I know a martial artist who perpetrated domestic violence.

I no longer want anything to do with him.


----------



## hunt1 (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw a Hong Kong newspaper that had a picture of the mistress after LT had used his "devastating chain punches on her".(making joke).  Good makeup or someone smacked her around to look the way she did.

 However I neither read nor speak the language so I have to rely on others to tell me what the article and caption said.


----------



## Si-Je (Oct 3, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I know a martial artist who perpetrated domestic violence.
> 
> I no longer want anything to do with him.


 
Thanks Dungeon works and Geezer. And yes, we all know a guy that hits or fights a woman is just., well,  a bad man.

and woman, I've known several martial artist that "perpeturated" domestice violence. Who's to stop them? another fighter?! 
naw.
They don't want anyting to do with that.

I'm so glad your no longer with him. Your doing great, just make sure he doesn't know where you live or work. 
And don't call him on the phone just to "*****" hime out. lol! 
Trust me, it's really not all that satifying. 

Stay safe shesulsa


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2009)

Si-Je said:


> Thanks Dungeon works and Geezer. And yes, we all know a guy that hits or fights a woman is just., well,  a bad man.
> 
> and woman, I've known several martial artist that "perpeturated" domestice violence. Who's to stop them? another fighter?!
> naw.
> ...



Hon, I'm 43. I had two children with him. I have no choice but to have contact with this man - he won't give up his parental rights, unfortunately. Not that he's been much of a father and I *did* move 1,000 miles away to keep myself and my children safe.  

Unfortunately, he thinks he's going to play white night for our  handicapped son, nearly 20.  That would be a disaster, so I'm working to prevent that.


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 3, 2009)

Si-Je said:


> Thanks Dungeon works and Geezer. And yes, we all know a guy that hits or fights a woman is just., well,  a bad man.
> 
> and woman, I've known several martial artist that "perpeturated" domestice violence. Who's to stop them? another fighter?!
> naw.
> ...



Ill just say it is a subject I feel strongly about...and again, I never said nor intended to say Leung Ting is guilty...just that if there were any chance that someone I would train under (prospectively or currently) was accused of or convicted of such cowardice, it is important for me to know....and it has been the start of two bar fights for me too! :matrix:


----------



## Si-Je (Oct 3, 2009)

Your a good man Dungeonworks. 
And way to go woman! Your smater than the adverage bear! I've had to a little something like that myself lately and know where your coming from.

As for Leung Ting and all this, we may never know, unless he actually gets convicted of something. But, it seems not. And I may be totally false.

I have to agree with DW, that if I even got a "whiff" of something like that with a teacher that knew so much about MA I would hightail it right out of their class. But, again. It's all a personal choice that everyone must make for themselves.


----------

